# Think I've eaten lead shot



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi,

Got myself a bit worried because I've been out to dinner this evening and had Partridge to eat. I spat out a piece of lead shot and I'm fairly certain I swallowed a piece. I'm not even sure if it is made out of lead anymore - should I be worried about this or am I being silly?  

thanks

Victoria


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I don't think you are being silly, as all sorts of things freak you out when you are pregnant!  However, I don't think this will have done you any harm, you wouldn't have ingested enough to cause any problems even if it was still lead,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## archy (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Emilycaitlin,

I'm hoping that it's gone now  

Victoria x


----------

